# Ecran noir après démarrage du bootcamp windows 10 sur mon macpro 2015



## Trinitamely (30 Juin 2021)

Hello, 

J'avais installé windows 10 sur mon disque dur externe pour accéder à mon mac, tous marché bien mais là quand je clique sur préférence système puis je redémarre en choisissant le disque dur externe Bootcamp Windows le mac redémarre le logo de windows apparait puis c'est un écran noir alors que le pc est toujours en marche. 

J'ai essayé de mettre ce disque dur sur un autre mac de version plus récente et ca marche. J'ai fais la version la plus récente 11,4 Big sur le mien mais le problème est tjrs présent. 

Si vous avez des idées ou une question n'hésitez pas meerci


----------



## Locke (30 Juin 2021)

Trinitamely a dit:


> J'avais installé windows 10 sur mon disque dur externe pour accéder à mon mac, tous marché bien mais là quand je clique sur préférence système puis je redémarre en choisissant le disque dur externe Bootcamp Windows le mac redémarre le logo de windows apparait puis c'est un écran noir alors que le pc est toujours en marche.


Si tu démarres en maintenant la touche *alt*, tu dois voir une icône de couleur orange ayant pour nom EFI Boot, en la sélectionnant tu arrives bien dans ta session Windows ?


----------

